# [Solved] fbcondecor configuration error, location of helper

## Workaphobia

Fbcondecor relies on the program listed in /proc/sys/kernel/fbsplash as the splash/console userspace helper. My fbsplash proc file is initialized at boot to /sbin/splash_helper when it should be /sbin/fbcondecor_helper, and as a result I lose my background when I switch consoles, unless I overwrite this entry manually.

What is responsible for initializing this value at boot, and is this a problem with my configuration (I updated from previous versions) or the splashutils ebuild? I'm using media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3.3.

Also, is there a way to disable the "No silent picture specified in the theme." message when I start the init script? I probably just have to add something to the theme's conf file.Last edited by Workaphobia on Tue Feb 05, 2008 8:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Workaphobia

I got rid of the "no silent" warning by throwing in a silentpic=... in my themes' config files right next to the real pic=... line.

That aside, Bump. I'd like to know how the fbsplash proc is initialized, so I don't have to open a bug and claim it's splashutil's fault if it's just something stupid on my part.

----------

## longshot

Looks like that setting is in the kernel code fbcondecor.c

char fbcon_decor_path[KMOD_PATH_LEN] = "/sbin/fbcondecor_helper";

That's from gentoo-sources 2.6.24, same in 2.6.23. In 2.6.22 was "/sbin/splash_helper" in fbsplash.c

Seems splash_geninitramfs (now) creates a symlink in the initramfs from splash_helper to fbcondecor_helper, but I dont have one in /sbin. I had to regenerate my initramfs to get splash to work with 2.6.24.

All (silent & verbose splash, background in consoles) working (but check bug #207550) at 1280x1024. I have a problem at 1600x1200 where the monitor reports no signal and keyboard appears dead (reboot).

----------

## Workaphobia

Aha, thanks for the information. I didn't think to update my kernel - I had mask-frozen it at 2.6.20-r8 so I wouldn't have to worry about reconfiguring it for a while, and now I have updated to 2.6.24 and it's working. (I had to go through a mini-adventure of typoing grub's menu.lst and having to boot off a livecd since my motherboard doesn't like usb keyboards at boot and I didn't have my ps2 adapter handy; followed by recompiling klibc and emerging v86d for uvesafb, and upgrading months-old nvidia drivers; but nevermind all that.)

Now I can go back to mindlessly creating new minimalist theme configurations based on backgrounds that are much better suited for graphical desktop environments. Thanks.  :Smile: 

----------

## longshot

Aside: for my usb keyboard to work at boot I have to enable a bios option - something like "old usb keyboard support".

----------

